# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  1С 7.7 Проблем с SQL

## РоманК

Добрый день! 
Ребята, помогите, вдруг кто в курсе или сталкивался с подобным.
Стоит комп, с базой и 1Ской, к нему подключен еще один комп локальной.
В итоге - можно было работать на обоих одновременно.
Ничего не менялось, не двигалось, не обрывалось/падало/умирало.

В результате - на втором компе в окне вводишь логин и пароль, идет (длительное) соединение с бозой на Основном компе, а дальше выскакивает ошибка с посылом по английски.

скрин прилагаю. Очень хочется надеяться, что это лечиться легко, без знаний сисадмина :(
http://prntscr.com/rwFhFaTplaOD

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! 
> Ребята, помогите, вдруг кто в курсе или сталкивался с подобным.
> Стоит комп, с базой и 1Ской, к нему подключен еще один комп локальной.
> В итоге - можно было работать на обоих одновременно.
> Ничего не менялось, не двигалось, не обрывалось/падало/умирало.
> 
> В результате - на втором компе в окне вводишь логин и пароль, идет (длительное) соединение с бозой на Основном компе, а дальше выскакивает ошибка с посылом по английски.
> 
> скрин прилагаю. Очень хочется надеяться, что это лечиться легко, без знаний сисадмина :(
> http://prntscr.com/rwFhFaTplaOD


Ваш скрин у меня не открывается.  Попробуйте написать ошибку текстом.

----------

РоманК (19.07.2022)

----------


## РоманК

https://ibb.co/8nyznmX

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://ibb.co/8nyznmX


Ну так нет связи с сервером. Наверное без сисадмина не обойтись

----------


## GvozDey

Фаервол, упал SQL, настройки центра управления сетями, разные сети...
Вариантов полно!

Для решение больше инфы.
1. Видят ли по сети компы друг друга
2. На сервере открыт порт 1433
3. Не менялось ли сетевое оборудование на ПК, в сети

----------

